# Cubase Pro 10 - distorted screen - awful first impressions.



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

Ok here we go again, no jokes this time incase i offend someone. So i’ll write this seriously as if i have a rod up my butt.

I used Cubase for 60min. Hardly done nothing and the screen has gone all funny on me. Double images, distorted like a bad graphics card. But yes, Just cubase. Only cubase.
A few mins later it re-adjusted itself only after restarting Cubase and re opening the file.
Looks better now, but strange. Seems the graphic error has saved itself with the file. Yes it is a joke that a pro software can act like this. Is this normal for cubase? Or have I accidentally pressed a key that scrambles my screen? Can someone tell how to undo this travesty?

King regards.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

Here's my screenshots. It's still the same.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

when i use zoom keys G H more lines appear


----------



## Jerry Growl (May 23, 2019)

Looks like a typical windows thing. Could be something in the display driver department.. 

But since you have transparant windows tabs , I would try to disable that. (Disabling transparent windows was the solution to a similar problem I once had)

*Windows 7*
To *disable* the Aero Glass *transparency* in *Windows 7*, right-click on an empty area of the desktop and select Personalize from the popup menu.
The Personalization screen on the Control Panel displays. ...
On the *Window* Color and Appearance screen, select the Enable *transparency* check box so there is NO check mark in the box.

or later windows versions:

*How to Disable Transparency Effects in Windows 10*

Launch Settings by clicking the Start Menu and then Settings.
Choose Personalization from the list of options.
Select Colors from the options in the left sidebar.
Toggle the button under Make Start, taskbar, and action center *transparent* to Off.


----------



## leon chevalier (May 23, 2019)

Make a choice


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

I will try, thanks, i used to have basic windows look non-aero, but cubase 10 wouldnt install unless i changed it to that crappy aeros nonsense!. Thanks


----------



## puremusic (May 23, 2019)

Yeah I have issues with Cubase too, I am trying to figure out how to solve. Certain plugins I load up and the GUI flips out and Cubase becomes mini sized. I think it has something to do with how it handles Windows 10 and scaling.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 24, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
Thanks Jerry, It didn't work but got rid of that ugly transparency. New screen shot below. Tried to start a new project but no luck. I'm not sure if it was a good idea to buy Cubase.. Cubase 5 was stable. Never tried anything after.
It's understandable why it's currently 50% off.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 24, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Yeah I have issues with Cubase too, I am trying to figure out how to solve. Certain plugins I load up and the GUI flips out and Cubase becomes mini sized. I think it has something to do with how it handles Windows 10 and scaling.


you get the same Distortion?? what os and computer you using?
My windows is fine, it only scrambles for Cubase..it was working fine for 60 mins. Maybe i need to use windows 10??


----------



## puremusic (May 24, 2019)

Here's what happens to me.. everything looks fine, Cubase regular sized, then I load for example this Sonivox VST plugin (see screencap attached) and it flips out and becomes mini sized, cut off and squashed.

I posted about it on the Steinberg issues forum. I'm trialing Cubase 10 so I'm not sure how/if I can get more direct tech support. Steinberg's site is a bit complicated..


----------



## puremusic (May 24, 2019)

I feel like hmm, if I bought an economy video card maybe that'd change this behavior due to the different drivers, but I feel like maybe it wouldn't too and I really have no need of a video card. My specs are in the link. I'll probably wind up getting one someday and see if it helps or not.


----------



## Pudge (May 24, 2019)

Does the Image tearing happen in other software? High possibility its GPU issues or a driver related issue for your GPU. Have you updated your GPU drivers recently? If you have updated windows its also likely your GPU doesnt want to play-ball because its not up-to-date with the OS framework.


----------



## Robert_G (May 24, 2019)

Are you using a dedicated graphics card or is it a shared onboard with the MB?


----------



## toomanynotes (May 26, 2019)

Hi sorry, was drunk for 2 days.
Right, I was presented a solution for my problem. Simply went to Preferences and clicked on Default and bingo! All good. I don't understand it myself. Maybe it's something i will have to do constantly. Someone suggested an older cubase may be clashing with the current preference folder and i should try renaming it. Anyway all good.
Hope you get that graphic issue sorted. I'm using T480 i7 Lenovo 'UHD intel 620' card


----------



## toomanynotes (May 26, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Here's what happens to me.. everything looks fine, Cubase regular sized, then I load for example this Sonivox VST plugin (see screencap attached) and it flips out and becomes mini sized, cut off and squashed.
> 
> I posted about it on the Steinberg issues forum. I'm trialing Cubase 10 so I'm not sure how/if I can get more direct tech support. Steinberg's site is a bit complicated..


maybe give em a call???


----------



## colony nofi (May 26, 2019)

Yes - the recommendation when installing a new version of cubase is to get rid of your old preferences. They *can* be useful (and sometimes its nice to bring some old ones in) but there can be issues with prefs. My personal recommendation to you is to trash your prefs now and start again. They'll rebuild the next time you open Cubase.

There shouldn't be any problem having multiple versions of cubase on your system - but hide the prefs from the old version (rename the folder / zip the folder and unzip it if you want to go back to the old version at any stage!) before rebuilding the prefs.

I understand that its frustrating working out all the nuances of a new piece of software. You'll get there. Its not always as bad as it feels.


----------

